# Single Six vs. Double Nine



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I am real close to picking up a Single Six at the local shop. I have an old High Standard Double Nine which has been the only experience that I have had with a pistol. Would I notice much difference with accuracy with a Single Six (I would think so) or should I move on to the next on my list (.357)? My daughter has taken up targets with me which is my the majority of my motivation for the Single Six. Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get the Single Six and you and your daughter will enjoy it. Accuracy should be great with it. Might be a little different to you at first but its no big deal.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

One more vote for the Single Six. I have one of the convertable models myself, and even though I don't shoot the 22 magnum often, it's nice to have the capability. I also have a GP100 in .357 and it is a fine gun as well. My girlfriend far prefers the Single Six because of the reduced recoil, and I'm betting your daughter will too. Not to mention that you can shoot all day for less than $10.


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

*Single Six*

Here's another vote for the Single Six. Have mine since 1976 and still enjoy it.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The High standard Double Nine was (is) a nine shot revolver with multiple ejecting, if I remember correctly. The Single Six is a dandy revolver, but is a six-shot and rod-ejecting gun. If this is a turn-off, the Ruger might be a disappointment. I'm used to the old style single actions and don't mind the reloading time, but for a long afternoon's shooting a DA revolver or even an autoloader (shudder) might be a better choice.

(You have no idea how hard it was for me to say that.)

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*22s Rugers*

Heres pictures of two different types of guns made by the same outfit that are great for starting kids out with. I got four daughters and they all shoot these very well. I am teaching the grandkids with them now. These guns are 28yrs old will be passed on to my grandkids. They still shoot as good as the day they were new.
New Model Ruger .22/.22mag Single Six.








A Ruger Mark I or Standard .22cal.








:smt023 :smt1099 :smt023


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I picked up the Single Six yesterday. I haven't got to shoot yet, but I sure like the looks. I took the rubber grips off this morning and put the wood back on. Hope to take the kids out and burn up some ammo afterwhile.


----------

